# Cheap Calls UAE to UK



## stamboy

I've tried searching a few threads on here for this but most of them relate to calls using Skype over the internet or some sort of equivalent.

I need to call the UK from time to time and some irregular numbers i.e. 0845, 0800, etc so I cannot use Skype.

I signed up to something called Nimbuzz which allows you to call numbers (and the receiver doesn't require an application) through your pc. However, the quality of the call is poor. Whilst I can hear them, they cannot hear me and I suspect this is something to do with the fact that I'm using the PC.

I would prefer to use the phone. I have looked for International Calling cards that are frequent in most countries but the only ones I have found are ones to call Philippines, India, Pakistan, etc, etc.

Can someone who has experienced similar problems suggest a solution?

I've also heard that I can pay for a UK landline number so people can call me at UK prices. Perhaps someone friendly forum members could explain to me exactly how that works and the costs involved.

Many thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## philyand

Hey mate:

Answer 1: Add Skype credit - you can then call any number...

Answer 2: FInd direct dial numbers - SAYNOTO0870.COM - Non-Geographical Alternative Telephone Numbers for cheaper calls!

Done 

Enjoy the hold music! :rockon:

Phil.


----------



## stamboy

philyand said:


> Hey mate:
> 
> Answer 1: Add Skype credit - you can then call any number...
> 
> Answer 2: FInd direct dial numbers - SAYNOTO0870.COM - Non-Geographical Alternative Telephone Numbers for cheaper calls!
> 
> Done
> 
> Enjoy the hold music! :rockon:
> 
> Phil.


Thanks for your response.

I do know about saynoto0870 but there are some numbers which you cannot do that for.

On the skype credit are you suggesting still going through the internet using a pc as I'd rather use a phone


----------



## dannyg

you can get skype on your mobile (android or apple).

also skype lets you call UK non-geographic numbers. rates are usually cheaper than mobiles in the UK let alone from abroad. as an extra bonus skype calls to UK 0800 numbers are actually free!!

i recently (1 month ago) discovered this when calling back to the uk from AD.


----------



## blazeaway

stamboy said:


> I've tried searching a few threads on here for this but most of them relate to calls using Skype over the internet or some sort of equivalent.
> 
> I need to call the UK from time to time and some irregular numbers i.e. 0845, 0800, etc so I cannot use Skype.
> 
> I signed up to something called Nimbuzz which allows you to call numbers (and the receiver doesn't require an application) through your pc. However, the quality of the call is poor. Whilst I can hear them, they cannot hear me and I suspect this is something to do with the fact that I'm using the PC.
> 
> I would prefer to use the phone. I have looked for International Calling cards that are frequent in most countries but the only ones I have found are ones to call Philippines, India, Pakistan, etc, etc.
> 
> Can someone who has experienced similar problems suggest a solution?
> 
> I've also heard that I can pay for a UK landline number so people can call me at UK prices. Perhaps someone friendly forum members could explain to me exactly how that works and the costs involved.
> 
> Many thanks :fingerscrossed:


If there are 0800 numbers, they also have a more accessible number accessed via website which you can then Skype


----------



## anishstark

If you know someone with BT broadband in UK, see if they will allow you to register with the new smart talk product, works a treat


----------



## Emanef

Are there still no companies that let you call outside the UAE from a UAE land phone cheaply? I've had a Google and can't find any, lots for cheap international calls in most countries though. I guess the UAE would rather people pay their own companies and not allow cheaper alternatives to operate....


----------



## twowheelsgood

The best people to ask, and forgive me for the stereotypes, are the local Philippinos and Indians who probably call home more often then westerners and will know the best deals as they will be using them.

Sorry if I offended anyone with the stereotypes but my experience of my indian colleagues at work is they are far more aware of whats a good deal and what isn't, then most.


----------



## Malbec

The problem I have noticed with SkypeOUT is that DU seems to be shaping calls to numbers and the only way to make sure every call is going to be stable is with certain workaround which cannot be discussed here. The same happened to Viber, which was perfect until few weeks ago since local operators started shaping voice calls. I am sure the same happens with Nimbuzz which is why you can't make a proper voice calls.

I personally think that DU Smart Plan is not that bad, where you can get 10 hours almost anywhere in the world and 2GB data (or 12GB for 12 month contract) for AED 300 but it all depends on what does cheap mean for you. Important thing is that it is hassle free.


----------



## londonmandan

twowheelsgood said:


> The best people to ask, and forgive me for the stereotypes, are the local Philippinos and Indians who probably call home more often then westerners and will know the best deals as they will be using them.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone with the stereotypes but my experience of my indian colleagues at work is they are far more aware of whats a good deal and what isn't, then most.


Agree with that tbh, all the local newsagents near mine in London all have them calling cards advertising India, Pakistan, Philippines etc

I always thought Lebara was supposed to be cheap?


----------



## K0sh

Right, a couple of steps you need to do. Worked well for me when I was there except for one important factor, but there is a workaround. 

Lookup voipstunt. Check out their terms.
But the important one for me was when you deposit, say 10 Euros plus taxes, you will be able to call UK landlines absolutely free for 90 days. Even after that the charges are very fair.

Trouble is the website is blocked by the authorities, so you will need to do this part from outside the UAE (although I once managed to connect from the office from a google search of voipstunt)

Once the account is created and money deposited then download the "mobilevoip" app onto your android or iphone. This covers many VOIP providers and includes voipstunt.

Enter in your username and password for your VOIPSTUNT account and that is it. Your mobile phone can call the world at very reasonable rates wherever you have WiFi access.

If you have friends or family that can create the account and top it up for , great!

Current free calls destinations for 90 days are:
Argentina
Australia
Austria
Belgium
Canada mobile
Denmark
Estonia
France
Germany
Hong kong
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Luxembourg
Malaysia
Netherlands
New zealand
Norway
Portugal
Puerto rico mobile
Singapore mobile
South korea
Spain
Sweden
Taiwan
United kingdom
United states mobile


----------

